# The All time,No-Name, Scrap Yarn Treasure show



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable. 
My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.

Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all lovely, love the top picture. Great bag.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

All are very nice. My scrap bag is overflowing.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice .


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I WISH my camera was working!!!! (every time I try to take a picture, I get a message saying "card locked") I have a ton of hats featuring scraps.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea for scraps...you sure did put yours to good use.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

here's a few toys with scraps -


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> here's a few toys with scraps -


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours,it's amazing what we can all make scraps.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, now I am being forced to learn how to use my stupid camera! Guess I have to recruit a grandchild!

Lovely items.. Is this the Magical Mystery Tour??&#128526;


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

What a fun thread. I'll have to take some pictures and post tomorrow!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your items are beautiful - so are you!!


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

/Users/gloriamcleay/Desktop/PA190376.JPG

I hope this picture comes through. It is a rug I made with "thrums" -which are the end bits left over from weaving. I left all the knots visible on either side, and it is very cosy. Since this picture was taken I have enlarged it by adding a new row down one side, and one row at one end, just to make it fit ME better as I lie down after lunch. The photo was taken at our local woodcrafts exhibition. It is only half of the rug that you can see.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> I WISH my camera was working!!!! (every time I try to take a picture, I get a message saying "card locked") I have a ton of hats featuring scraps.


My outside night vision camera would not take pictures and my grand daughter found that the little card thing has a tiny slide thing on the side of it and it was pushed so no pictures could be taken or deleted, I don't know if that's your problem, but check it out. Too many new fangled things


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You have done some great things. I especially like the blue and yellow cap, I love those 2 colors together. Thank you for sharing your lovely items. I need to get out of the dumps and get things done.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335854-1.html

I made this sweater from Southerngirl and Kathie scraps


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH goodness, my dogs would love those balls. Guess I better look for the pattern
Nice use of scraps !


chickkie said:


> here's a few toys with scraps -


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! 
P.S love your beautiful garlic!



vjh1530 said:


> Your items are beautiful - so are you!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Joining in with this fun posting, here's some of my knits done with "scraps."


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I learned how to take pic with my I pad.. Now to see if I can focus the blasted thing!! By myself..no kids!!
I am excited to do this!! Lots of little hats, booties and other items..from who knows what?!
You have the best ideas!!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Ok, now I am being forced to learn how to use my stupid camera! Guess I have to recruit a grandchild!
> 
> Lovely items.. Is this the Magical Mystery Tour??😎


Yes!
the Magical Mystery Tour
Is waiting to take you away
Waiting to take you away


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

edithann said:


> Joining in with this fun posting, here's some of my knits done with "scraps."


Those little soap holders are adorable!! Great little gift idea! Shawl is spot on! As is your cowl


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You'd better!



Shannon123 said:


> What a fun thread. I'll have to take some pictures and post tomorrow!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread is dedicated to you Books!



deshka said:


> My outside night vision camera would not take pictures and my grand daughter found that the little card thing has a tiny slide thing on the side of it and it was pushed so no pictures could be taken or deleted, I don't know if that's your problem, but check it out. Too many new fangled things


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You have the best "stuff"!



edithann said:


> Joining in with this fun posting, here's some of my knits done with "scraps."


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let'start have fun! Please post your Treasures!


Wow....lovely items....thanks for starting this post... :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335854-1.html
> 
> I made this sweater from Southerngirl and Kathie scraps


Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You have the best "stuff"!


Thanks...ditto!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are my University colors.Thank you!



deshka said:


> You have done some great things. I especially like the blue and yellow cap, I love those 2 colors together. Thank you for sharing your lovely items. I need to get out of the dumps and get things done.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Those little soap holders are adorable!! Great little gift idea! Shawl is spot on! As is your cowl


Thanks...


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


Truly inspiring. What a great way to use those-it's enough for something-leftovers. I'll dig out mine tomorrow.
Liz


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Totally! see you tomorrow!



LizR said:


> Truly inspiring. What a great way to use those-it's enough for something-leftovers. I'll dig out mine tomorrow.
> Liz


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

books said:


> I WISH my camera was working!!!! (every time I try to take a picture, I get a message saying "card locked") I have a ton of hats featuring scraps.


Card locked may mean the memory card (one of those square bits with the corner clipped) is full. You may want to take it out and try a new one (they are various capacities) and the smaller ones (4 GB) are cheap and sold everywhere (Walmart!)

Hope this helps... :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

edithann said:


> Joining in with this fun posting, here's some of my knits done with "scraps."


OH EDITH! I remember when I first joined KP - you posted this cowl and I fell in love with it! I made several that year for gifts using different yarns. I wish I had taken pictures then, but alas, I did not, but you continue to be an inspiration for me nonetheless!

I know this has nothing whatsoever to do with yarn or knitting, but we briefly discussed dahlias the other day. I had sent several bulbs to my sister of the giant dahlias ("Dinner Plate" I believe they are called) a couple of years ago and although it grew, she never got any blooms. She is currently going through an extremely difficult time in her life, but she said when she got home yesterday she discovered the giant dahlia had finally bloomed. The first one isn't giant by any definition of the word, but it is beautiful I think. Hopefully as it continues to grow the blooms will get bigger. I thought you might enjoy seeing it because we had talked about how difficult and finicky dahlias can be!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Badly blocked little blanket made with acrylic scraps of different textures and thickness - but, hey, my kitty loves it!! No ball bands either :twisted: :lol:

I've said many times on this forum that my crochet is challenged - well, there's the proof!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

A look through my posts shows my love of using up every last ball. Unfortunately my grandson is getting a bit big and the scraps are not sufficient.
I just hate wasting almost full or full balls of wool. I like trying to think of ways of getting rid of it all. Another project was when I knitted the Debbie bliss teddies cardi for a friend's baby. She ended up with another cardi,a hat and mitts as I wouldn't stop till I had used every last scrap lol!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful work and great idea.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Love your creations ! Each one has its own purpose as it evolves, no two alike, great colors/combos, what fun ! You go, Girl !


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

CaroleD53 said:


> A look through my posts shows my love of using up every last ball. Unfortunately my grandson is getting a bit big and the scraps are not sufficient.
> I just hate wasting almost full or full balls of wool. I like trying to think of ways of getting rid of it all. Another project was when I knitted the Debbie bliss teddies cardi for a friend's baby. She ended up with another cardi,a hat and mitts as I wouldn't stop till I had used every last scrap lol!


Everything is lovely. It feels so good to use the yarn to the last few inches.
Sweet little Ugg boots.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Badly blocked little blanket made with acrylic scraps of different textures and thickness - but, hey, my kitty loves it!! No ball bands either :twisted: :lol:
> 
> I've said many times on this forum that my crochet is challenged - well, there's the proof!!


Hey Trish!!! Don't pull yourself down. I love the different stitches you've used and if you blocked it, then it would look amazing thrown over the back of a chair and Kitty would still use it. I love it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

all of your items are very pretty


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice projects. I don't have any pics yet but have completed two AG doll outfits I use lots of scraps for them.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like your work!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

LizR said:


> Everything is lovely. It feels so good to use the yarn to the last few inches.
> Sweet little Ugg boots.


And sometimes it has been literally inches lol! There have had to be modifications at times.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh! that little brown ball left from my son's baby sweater (he's 34) All I know, it was Phildar. It still works. 
My Charlie Brown scrappy !
What was that blue yarn? finger less mitts.



chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, whaMy bt can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What lovely creations everybody created from their scraps.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> OH EDITH! I remember when I first joined KP - you posted this cowl and I fell in love with it! I made several that year for gifts using different yarns. I wish I had taken pictures then, but alas, I did not, but you continue to be an inspiration for me nonetheless!
> 
> I know this has nothing whatsoever to do with yarn or knitting, but we briefly discussed dahlias the other day. I had sent several bulbs to my sister of the giant dahlias ("Dinner Plate" I believe they are called) a couple of years ago and although it grew, she never got any blooms. She is currently going through an extremely difficult time in her life, but she said when she got home yesterday she discovered the giant dahlia had finally bloomed. The first one isn't giant by any definition of the word, but it is beautiful I think. Hopefully as it continues to grow the blooms will get bigger. I thought you might enjoy seeing it because we had talked about how difficult and finicky dahlias can be!


Hi Mopgenorth, what a wonderful posting to read first thing this morning. Glad you were able to knit and enjoy the cowl I posted several years ago. I have knitted it in several other colors, too. 
As you know, the other hobby I love to stay busy with is my gardening; especially flowers. What a great story about your sister's dahlia. Great picture of it. May it continue to bring her happiness. It is amazing how something like that can happen and help someone through a difficult time. I also know that from my own experience.
Thanks for writing to me, and I love seeing your cheerful avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> OH EDITH! I remember when I first joined KP - you posted this cowl and I fell in love with it! I made several that year for gifts using different yarns. I wish I had taken pictures then, but alas, I did not, but you continue to be an inspiration for me nonetheless!
> 
> I know this has nothing whatsoever to do with yarn or knitting, but we briefly discussed dahlias the other day. I had sent several bulbs to my sister of the giant dahlias ("Dinner Plate" I believe they are called) a couple of years ago and although it grew, she never got any blooms. She is currently going through an extremely difficult time in her life, but she said when she got home yesterday she discovered the giant dahlia had finally bloomed. The first one isn't giant by any definition of the word, but it is beautiful I think. Hopefully as it continues to grow the blooms will get bigger. I thought you might enjoy seeing it because we had talked about how difficult and finicky dahlias can be!


How wonderful for your sister. The dinner plate dahlia is a gorgeous flower.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of my fairies and dolls have come from scraps. Very fun!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

I use most of my scraps for 8 inch squares to go to Knit-a-Square - mail them to South Africa where they stitch them into blankets for the orphanages. But I don't take pictures.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fantastic! Waste not want not! Sorry ,wish I knew how to take pics.and post my projects. Maybe some day I'll catch up to the times.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You've brought beauty to my lowly subject!



mopgenorth said:


> OH EDITH! I remember when I first joined KP - you posted this cowl and I fell in love with it! I made several that year for gifts using different yarns. I wish I had taken pictures then, but alas, I did not, but you continue to be an inspiration for me nonetheless!
> 
> I know this has nothing whatsoever to do with yarn or knitting, but we briefly discussed dahlias the other day. I had sent several bulbs to my sister of the giant dahlias ("Dinner Plate" I believe they are called) a couple of years ago and although it grew, she never got any blooms. She is currently going through an extremely difficult time in her life, but she said when she got home yesterday she discovered the giant dahlia had finally bloomed. The first one isn't giant by any definition of the word, but it is beautiful I think. Hopefully as it continues to grow the blooms will get bigger. I thought you might enjoy seeing it because we had talked about how difficult and finicky dahlias can be!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Kitty heaven!



trish2222 said:


> Badly blocked little blanket made with acrylic scraps of different textures and thickness - but, hey, my kitty loves it!! No ball bands either :twisted: :lol:
> 
> I've said many times on this forum that my crochet is challenged - well, there's the proof!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You've brought beauty to my lowly subject!


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Treasure!



CaroleD53 said:


> A look through my posts shows my love of using up every last ball. Unfortunately my grandson is getting a bit big and the scraps are not sufficient.
> I just hate wasting almost full or full balls of wool. I like trying to think of ways of getting rid of it all. Another project was when I knitted the Debbie bliss teddies cardi for a friend's baby. She ended up with another cardi,a hat and mitts as I wouldn't stop till I had used every last scrap lol!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Great uses for leftovers!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Everyone......your projects are fantastic. Isn't it fun to take that last little bit of yarn from a project finished long ago, and turn it into something to be proud of. Waste not, want not. Thanks for all the pictures. I have enjoyed them all. And, thanks to chrisjac for starting the posts.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

chickkie said:


> here's a few toys with scraps -


I love the coloured intertwining rope ball. What a great little gift!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your dog will be wagging its tail in gratitude when you knit up something soft and handmade for your pet! Bust your stash with one of these 11 patterns that are perfect for pups!
Gone to the Dogs: 11 Knitting Patterns for A Knitter's Best Friend
Read more on the Craftsy Blog!


Found this on the Internet this morning...sorry wasn't able to post a picture, but they are so cute!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You're a thoughtful sweetie. Thank you!



edithann said:


> Your dog will be wagging its tail in gratitude when you knit up something soft and handmade for your pet! Bust your stash with one of these 11 patterns that are perfect for pups!
> Gone to the Dogs: 11 Knitting Patterns for A Knitter's Best Friend
> Read more on the Craftsy Blog!
> 
> Found this on the Internet this morning...sorry wasn't able to post a picture, but they are so cute!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love everything posted and this is going to be another fun topic, Christine. Awesome idea.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

All very nice


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have a camera to show pics sorry for that.
I use my left over yarns for stripes in other projects, or squares of different colors, or for those squares that require bits of color here and there (think flowers), or small items.
One place I use the left overs is stripes on mittens for the children.
Each pair has a different stripe color so they will stay together as a pair, and the child knows which ones are theirs.
As someone has mentioned - waste not, want not. ;-) 
Thanks for starting this thread.
I love everyone's work. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You're a thoughtful sweetie. Thank you!


Very Welcome!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

betsyknit said:


> I use most of my scraps for 8 inch squares to go to Knit-a-Square - mail them to South Africa where they stitch them into blankets for the orphanages. But I don't take pictures.


I was doing that too, but the postage has become so expensive that I can't afford it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

As you can see from my scrappy work, I love stripes and all the kids and moms in my family keep asking for more. Don't you love all the choices we have?



galaxycraft said:


> I don't have a camera to show pics sorry for that.
> I use my left over yarns for stripes in other projects, or squares of different colors, or for those squares that require bits of color here and there (think flowers), or small items.
> One place I use the left overs is stripes on mittens for the children.
> Each pair has a different stripe color so they will stay together as a pair, and the child knows which ones are theirs.
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> As you can see from my scrappy work, I love stripes and all the kids and moms in my family keep asking for more. Don't you love all the choices we have?


Absolutely! The possibilities are endless.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have any pictures to post but I am currently saving all those scraps to make a crazy quilt afghan. I saw some bags of unknown yarn in tiny balls at the local Hospice Thrift Store. I think I will go buy some of those to boost my scrap collection.

I knit so slowly that it will take me too long to collect enough scrap yarn on my own.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I used to do loads of cartoon character intarsia when my kids were little so I had lots of leftovers. I did this jumper with leftovers - she grew into it!! There are three different shades of the turquoise there!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

What a great topic. I have enjoyed looking at all the projects everyone has done with their scraps. Chickkie, is there a chance you can point me in the right direction for the pattern of the 2" bear? I think I can work out the body, arms and legs, just the head I would have issues with. Thanks.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Chickkie, can you point to a pattern for the blue/turquoise and white twisted ball? Thanks!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful pictures- 3 generations !



trish2222 said:


> I used to do loads of cartoon character intarsia when my kids were little so I had lots of leftovers. I did this jumper with leftovers - she grew into it!! There are three different shades of the turquoise there!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Books may have some nice, unlabeled, no content yarn to sell. I am waiting to see if she can download the pictures.



misellen said:


> I don't have any pictures to post but I am currently saving all those scraps to make a crazy quilt afghan. I saw some bags of unknown yarn in tiny balls at the local Hospice Thrift Store. I think I will go buy some of those to boost my scrap collection.
> 
> I knit so slowly that it will take me too long to collect enough scrap yarn on my own.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I made this little hanging thing out of a couple of half used, unidentifiable balls of yarn . They had been lurking in my stash for ages. I didn't know what I would do with them. As they are in my favourite colour, purple, I couldn't throw them away ! The hanger is a spare needle from a broken set. I use it in my knitting room for letters etc.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Fabulous! May I copy it?



BeverleyBee said:


> I made this little hanging thing out of a couple of half used, unidentifiable balls of yarn . They had been lurking in my stash for ages. I didn't know what I would do with them. As they are in my favourite colour, purple, I couldn't throw them away ! The hanger is a spare needle from a broken set. I use it in my knitting room for letters etc.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Fabulous! May I copy it?


By all means. I used a smaller needle for the back , to get a firmer feel for the pockets to be sewn to. Great way to use those oddments. :thumbup:


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wonderful ideas and you've done a great job, too! Never would have thought of that twisted ball toy.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

BeverleyBee said:


> I made this little hanging thing out of a couple of half used, unidentifiable balls of yarn . They had been lurking in my stash for ages. I didn't know what I would do with them. As they are in my favourite colour, purple, I couldn't throw them away ! The hanger is a spare needle from a broken set. I use it in my knitting room for letters etc.


What a great idea. I think I will try this for our sale of work this Fall. Think I should be able to work it out ok.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> I made this little hanging thing out of a couple of half used, unidentifiable balls of yarn . They had been lurking in my stash for ages. I didn't know what I would do with them. As they are in my favourite colour, purple, I couldn't throw them away ! The hanger is a spare needle from a broken set. I use it in my knitting room for letters etc.


Great! I love the repurposing of the needle too :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't have a camera to show pics sorry for that.
> I use my left over yarns for stripes in other projects, or squares of different colors, or for those squares that require bits of color here and there (think flowers), or small items.
> One place I use the left overs is stripes on mittens for the children.
> Each pair has a different stripe color so they will stay together as a pair, and the child knows which ones are theirs.
> ...


I know your work is lovely Galaxy because of all the knowledge you share with others.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Oh! that little brown ball left from my son's baby sweater (he's 34) All I know, it was Phildar. It still works.
> My Charlie Brown scrappy !
> What was that blue yarn? finger less mitts.


More great 'use it up' items Chris.
I found some Phildar in my stash the other day and also almost a whole skein of Dazzlaire in plum. The sales label on it is Bradlees a chain of stores which went out of business here in Mass. quite a few years ago.
Blasts from the past. Happy days, memories of knitting for my now adult children when they were little.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes! my babies wore a lot of Phildar and the patterns came from Mon Tricot.It was my French period.
Dazzlaire was my bling for those days. I cleaned out the Bradlees for that yarn. You are my twin!



LizR said:


> More great 'use it up' items Chris.
> I found some Phildar in my stash the other day and also almost a whole skein of Dazzlaire in plum. The sales label on it is Bradlees a chain of stores which went out of business here in Mass. quite a few years ago.
> Blasts from the past. Happy days, memories of knitting for my now adult children when they were little.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've still got some Phildar too in white and lilac. No ball bands - not kidding :lol:


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Your stash items are very nice.
I have been trying to use up my odds & ends of leftover yarn. This is a couple of my latest creations.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours!



trish2222 said:


> I've still got some Phildar too in white and lilac. No ball bands - not kidding :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Soft and warm. Comforting colors!



Lepeka said:


> Your stash items are very nice.
> I have been trying to use up my odds & ends of leftover yarn. This is my latest creation.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Great use of left over and unnamed yarns.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours!


I'll have to dig for it - but I'll oblige later or tomorrow. I've no idea what it's called - I thought maybe Sagittaire and googled but it's definitely not that. It's quite a fine DK (UK) and brushed.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lepeka said:


> Your stash items are very nice.
> I have been trying to use up my odds & ends of leftover yarn. This is a couple of my latest creations.


Just love your crocheted blankets. What a great way to use up your stash and the colors go together beautifully.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh Lordie, I haven't seen that name for years-Saggitaire!



trish2222 said:


> I'll have to dig for it - but I'll oblige later or tomorrow. I've no idea what it's called - I thought maybe Sagittaire and googled but it's definitely not that. It's quite a fine DK (UK) and brushed.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't have a camera to show pics sorry for that.
> I use my left over yarns for stripes in other projects, or squares of different colors, or for those squares that require bits of color here and there (think flowers), or small items.
> One place I use the left overs is stripes on mittens for the children.
> Each pair has a different stripe color so they will stay together as a pair, and the child knows which ones are theirs.
> ...


So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
Has not been washed nor blocked.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I had begun to dread the color pink but you brought me back! Love the collar on this one. Any pattern?



galaxycraft said:


> So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
> This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
> Has not been washed nor blocked.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I had begun to dread the color pink but you brought me back! Love the collar on this one. Any pattern?


Sorry no. I just took a standard raglan pattern, changed the collar and the button bands are crocheted.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Smartypants, thanks!



galaxycraft said:


> Sorry no. I just took a standard raglan pattern, changed the collar and the button bands are crocheted.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Smartypants, thanks!


It will keep a baby warm this winter. One of my charity knits.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Sorry no. I just took a standard raglan pattern, changed the collar and the button bands are crocheted.


See, I was right. Beautiful jacket. I like the crochet button bands, they lie so flat.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

nice sweater Galaxy!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LizR said:


> See, I was right. Beautiful jacket. I like the crochet button bands, they lie so flat.





chickkie said:


> nice sweater Galaxy!


Thank you.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> It will keep a baby warm this winter. One of my charity knits.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
> This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
> Has not been washed nor blocked.


Beautiful, I love the color combination.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That's what it's all about, isn't it.



galaxycraft said:


> It will keep a baby warm this winter. One of my charity knits.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours!


I looked for mine and couldn't find it and then I had a light bulb moment...

Complete with snags from the claws :lol:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Lepeka said:


> Your stash items are very nice.
> I have been trying to use up my odds & ends of leftover yarn. This is a couple of my latest creations.


They are beautiful and great color placement.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I looked for mine and couldn't find it and then I had a light bulb moment...
> 
> Complete with snags from the claws :lol:


That is well used, love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It will keep a baby warm this winter. One of my charity knits.


I like it and the crocheted band is perfect.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> That is well used, love it.


I have no shame, showing it in its present state :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> That's what it's all about, isn't it.


Definitely.  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So well loved! I am about to acquire my first kitty so I need to knit a little blanket.

By the way, I found a skein of the old Phildar. I had so much of it, I knitted a little cardi for my future GD , due in September. Flecks of yellow and orange, extra fine weight.



trish2222 said:


> I looked for mine and couldn't find it and then I had a light bulb moment...
> 
> Complete with snags from the claws :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All are very nice.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
> This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
> Has not been washed nor blocked.


Lovely, colors, pattern, and work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Dinosaur (Jun 10, 2014)

Save all your yarn and fabric leftovers for the Giant Craft Swap in a Mystic, Ct on September 12 ,10 to 12. Call 860-536-7971 for drop-off instructions after September 1. No money changes hands and everyone can go home with new materials, unfinished projects to finish and a lighter stash.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

So many great projects on this thread. Ladies, you are inspiring!

I have the creativity of a gnat.  I do save my scraps on the off chance a spark will ignite in my head some day. 

That being said, I do have a couple of cowls knitted from my leftovers. I was obsessed with this one cowl pattern for a while and creatively changed the color work (stripes-ha!) and gauge of the original pattern.

Striped yarn was leftover from an unsuccessful vest. The grey and white was just 2 yarns held together, a big deal when I get compliments on them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

My kind of happening!A little too far for me to go.



Mrs. Dinosaur said:


> Save all your yarn and fabric leftovers for the Giant Craft Swap in a Mystic, Ct on September 12 ,10 to 12. Call 860-536-7971 for drop-off instructions after September 1. No money changes hands and everyone can go home with new materials, unfinished projects to finish and a lighter stash.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You are awesome! Watch it! There are a lot of creative gnats out there.
Love your stuff Shannon!



Shannon123 said:


> So many great projects on this thread. Ladies, you are inspiring!
> 
> I have the creativity of a gnat. I do save my scraps on the off chance a spark will ignite in my head some day.
> 
> ...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I have no shame, showing it in its present state :lol:


Hey, almost everything in my world has cat hair garnishing it. Be proud that some furry creature loves you.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You are awesome! Watch it! There are a lot of creative gnats out there.
> Love your stuff Shannon!


You are a sweet gal!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Using small amounts:

Holiday Mousie Slippers-a free pattern from Lion Brand. 
Sorry the link didn't work but here's the information.	
Free Knitting Pattern: Holiday Mousie Slippers
Lion Brand® Bonbons
Pattern #: L20351
Pattern calls for 5 colors of Bon-bons but I used scraps of Simply Soft, red, white and holiday white. Sorry-I just can't see paying $7-$9 for 8 tiny (.35 oz) skeins when I have so much yarn. No eyes on the pattern but I may add some.

Second pic is small teddy bear sweaters. Unknown yarn.

Third pic is chemo hat using small amount of Dazzleaire for the rib band.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely, especially the mouse slippers. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So cute and love the mouse slippers.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mouse slippers = cute!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Oh! that little brown ball left from my son's baby sweater (he's 34) All I know, it was Phildar. It still works.
> My Charlie Brown scrappy !
> What was that blue yarn? finger less mitts.


Chris, I'm with you - I use that little sweater pattern all the time! I have a white cotton one on my needles now for my DD's pregnant baby sitter.

Great topic, btw. You ROCK!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't have a camera to show pics sorry for that.
> I use my left over yarns for stripes in other projects, or squares of different colors, or for those squares that require bits of color here and there (think flowers), or small items.
> One place I use the left overs is stripes on mittens for the children.
> Each pair has a different stripe color so they will stay together as a pair, and the child knows which ones are theirs.
> ...


Galaxy, not to worry about pics! I can only imagine, seeing all the great advice you give here on KP, how excellent your knitting must be. I love the idea of using a different stripe for each child's mittens. Great tip! Thanks!

I am so enjoying seeing everyone's projects and tips. thank you all!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
> This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
> Has not been washed nor blocked.


See, I was right! Galaxy, that is beautiful! Do you have a pattern link you could share? I love the collar. I really like the way you did the two colors. Very nice!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, finally figured out how to get my camera to work. Followed a tip from a KP member and it worked! You guys are the best! Here's two scrap scarves that I made for charity.....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wicked awesome! first granddaughter coming next month, need to make these for her. 
Oooooooh the memories of that Dazzleaire label!



LizR said:


> Using small amounts:
> 
> Holiday Mousie Slippers-a free pattern from Lion Brand.
> Sorry the link didn't work but here's the information.
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> See, I was right! Galaxy, that is beautiful! Do you have a pattern link you could share? I love the collar. I really like the way you did the two colors. Very nice!


Thank you.  
Sorry no actual pattern. I just had taken a standard raglan pattern, changed the collar, and the button bands are crocheted.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love those scarves! I would wear them in a minute!



books said:


> Okay, finally figured out how to get my camera to work. Followed a tip from a KP member and it worked! You guys are the best! Here's two scrap scarves that I made for charity.....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Okay, finally figured out how to get my camera to work. Followed a tip from a KP member and it worked! You guys are the best! Here's two scrap scarves that I made for charity.....


Very nice Books! :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> Okay, finally figured out how to get my camera to work. Followed a tip from a KP member and it worked! You guys are the best! Here's two scrap scarves that I made for charity.....


2 well dones. 👍👍One for managing to post a pic and one for your kindness in making pretty scarves for charity. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> 2 well dones. 👍👍One for managing to post a pic and one for your kindness in making pretty scarves for charity. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


I second that


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

books said:


> Okay, finally figured out how to get my camera to work. Followed a tip from a KP member and it worked! You guys are the best! Here's two scrap scarves that I made for charity.....


Hope to see many more of your projects Books. Congrats on conquering the camera genie. Love your scarves.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

How nice of everyone to show their treasures. Thank you all


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I can safely say I can't stand knitting with black yarn. One of the cousins in Ohio requested a Cincinnati Bengals set of finger less mitts. In my stash I went, there was the ugly old no-name orange and some old black Wool-Ease. I almost went blind until I found the old fIashlight . Highly recommend this method,besides knitting over a white towel. I'm so glad I am a Patriots fan!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I can safely say I can't stand knitting with black yarn. One of the cousins in Ohio requested a Cincinnati Bengals set of finger less mitts. In my stash I went, there was the ugly old no-name orange and some old black Wool-Ease. I almost went blind until I found the old flashlight. I highly recommend as this what kept me sane, t


I get you. I made three black 1898 hats this winter. Daytime knitting only and near a bright window. 
My eyes felt like this: :shock:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Great way to use up your scraps. I am going more and more into my stash to make items, but I have yet to use up those small balls of leftover yarn. When I am done getting ready for this year's bazaars, I think I will find some things I can make out of those small balls. You are an inspiration. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, Magic Looping those thumbs. My children would have been shocked at my language.



LizR said:


> I get you. I made three black 1898 hats this winter. Daytime knitting only and near a bright window.
> My eyes felt like th,


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I've still got some Phildar too in white and lilac. No ball bands - not kidding :lol:


I've no phildar left. I used to love it and the patterns. Do you remember how you had to sew the neck bands on stitch by stitch rather than pick up stitches? I liked the finish it gave.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I used Mon Tricot patterns for my babies (still have all the books) Sewing everything!



CaroleD53 said:


> I've no phildar left. I used to love it and the patterns. Do you remember how you had to sew the neck bands on stitchg! by stitch rather than pick up stitches? I liked the finish it gave.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I second that


Third that one...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Really investigate the helix hat. I gave them away and have requests for more. Used up most of those little balls of yarn. I't's a fun project!



Evie RM said:


> Great way to use up your scraps. I am going more and more into my stash to make items, but I have yet to use up those small balls of leftover yarn. When I am done getting ready for this year's bazaars, I think I will find some things I can make out of those small balls. You are an inspiration. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Really investigate the helix hat. I gave them away and have requests for more. Used up most of those little balls of yarn. I't's a fun project!


Doyou have any photos of your helix hats. There seem to be quite a few patterns on Ravelry by the same name. Would it be a spiral?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> A look through my posts shows my love of using up every last ball. Unfortunately my grandson is getting a bit big and the scraps are not sufficient.
> I just hate wasting almost full or full balls of wool. I like trying to think of ways of getting rid of it all. Another project was when I knitted the Debbie bliss teddies cardi for a friend's baby. She ended up with another cardi,a hat and mitts as I wouldn't stop till I had used every last scrap lol!


Do you have a link to the first cardigan with the diamonds? I am a little over the leaves all the time.....you have done some wonderful things here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I took a picture of the first one. This was the most conservative one. I went crazy with colors on the rest. This is the pattern I used:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats



LizR said:


> Doyou have ath mostny photos of your helix hats. There seem to be quite a few patterns on Ravelry by the same name. Would it be a spiral?


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I crocheted this bedspread in 03 using leftovers. I did end up buying more off white to finish it. Thought I had better pics but couldn't find them. It is made from Red Heart SS left over from afghans. 

I have enjoyed seeing every ones beautiful projects. 

For some reason my pic did not attach so I have a double post sorry.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I crocheted this bedspread in 03 using leftovers. I did end up buying more off white to finish it. Thought I had better pics but couldn't find them. It is made from Red Heart SS left over from afghans.
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing every ones beautiful projects.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue- you devil. You have a masterpiece!It is beautiful. Love your puppy!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> JanieSue- you devil. You have a masterpiece!It is beautiful. Love your puppy!


Thank you, I really had trouble finding the pic and then they didn't attach. I had better pics but can't find them. My Jasper & Basil that I lost this past winter are enjoying the bedspread.

Thank you so much. You are awesome.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> So many great projects on this thread. Ladies, you are inspiring!
> 
> I have the creativity of a gnat. I do save my scraps on the off chance a spark will ignite in my head some day.
> 
> ...


Love your cowls.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful. I love that you made matching pillow shams also. 

So sorry to hear you lost your sweet pet companion.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I think I took a picture of the first one. This was the most conservative one. I went crazy with colors on the rest. This is the pattern I used:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Many thanks. Will download the pattern. I love stripes.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

LizR said:


> Beautiful. I love that you made matching pillow shams also.
> 
> So sorry to hear you lost your sweet pet companion.


Thank you they were 15 & 14 when they past but it is never easy. We lost Jasper in Feb & Basil in Mar. It was really hard to lose both of them so close together.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

JanieSue said:


> Thank you they were 15 & 14 when they past but it is never easy. We lost Jasper in Feb & Basil in Mar. It was really hard to lose both of them so close together.


I understand. All of our pets have lived to a fine old age too. I still expect to see some of them walk into the room. Fond memories.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I think I took a picture of the first one. This was the most conservative one. I went crazy with colors on the rest. This is the pattern I used:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Very impressed by all the magnificent projects! Christine I don't know if I should thank you or not,added another pattern to my insanely long list😢

After my nap,yes I still need them from time to time, I am going to attempt to take few pics again...I can take them, they just aren't clear,.looks like a blob of unknown origin. 
Good work everyone, 
Galaxy, knew you were a talented knitter.. Visual proof.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


I love the yellow and blue hat! Nice work.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you.



Louette said:


> I love the yellow and blue hat! Nice work.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's nice to make items with scraps or left overs. It's more challenging. We have to use our creativity to get nice results.
I love scraps. I love yarn and there is always something that we can make.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

amortje said:


> It's nice to make items with scraps or left overs. It's more challenging. We have to use our creativity and to get nice results.
> I love scraps. I love yarn and there is always something that we can make.


I love all the items people have shown, but I have to say that your little sweaters are superb. Good job.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Such beautiful treasures!



amortje said:


> It's nice to make items with scraps or left overs. It's more challenging. We have to use our creativity to get nice results.
> I love scraps. I love yarn and there is always something that we can make.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I crocheted this bedspread in 03 using leftovers. I did end up buying more off white to finish it. Thought I had better pics but couldn't find them. It is made from Red Heart SS left over from afghans.
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing every ones beautiful projects.
> 
> For some reason my pic did not attach so I have a double post sorry.


Leftovers and inspiration make wonderful items. Your bedspread is beautiful!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> So happens a neighbor came over and took a pic for me.
> This is a baby sweater I just finished with.
> Has not been washed nor blocked.


Very nice!!!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


All items are very nice! Scraps can produce wonderful things!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

All those who contributed are lovely people who enjoy the craft and enjoy the work of others.
These threads are a safe place where we can show and say anything without retribution.
Last week's subject was acrylics. There were so many good folk turning out beautiful work. No one was bringing up the evils of acrylics and we had a nice time.
What to do next?

uote=amortje]All items are very nice! Scraps can produce wonderful things![/quote]many


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> Love your cowls.


 

My cowls were just busy work although they're useful and the recipients of my other ones are truly appreciative.

Your bedspread is wonderful! Love your doggies too.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

amortje said:


> It's nice to make items with scraps or left overs. It's more challenging. We have to use our creativity to get nice results.
> I love scraps. I love yarn and there is always something that we can make.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I think I took a picture of the first one. This was the most conservative one. I went crazy with colors on the rest. This is the pattern I used:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Great color combo. Would have loved to have seen your version of "crazy".


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Great color combo. Would have loved to have seen your version of "crazy".


They are being worn by my family, the Irish, the Welsh, the Sicilians, and my friends who don't knit. 
It was so easy to do, I just put all those little balls of what are they from? 
into a little basket and as I went around the rows, I just picked one without looking. I'll have to do another one for you.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I used to do loads of cartoon character intarsia when my kids were little so I had lots of leftovers. I did this jumper with leftovers - she grew into it!! There are three different shades of the turquoise there!


I love the sweater and wonderful pic


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


OMG! I love that.... I wish I could do it..... Love all those colors!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


That's a beautiful blanket. Very good use of oddments. :thumbup:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I crocheted this bedspread in 03 using leftovers. I did end up buying more off white to finish it. Thought I had better pics but couldn't find them. It is made from Red Heart SS left over from afghans.
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing every ones beautiful projects.
> 
> For some reason my pic did not attach so I have a double post sorry.


Oooh! I really like your bedspread! The colors are great together. Do you remember what pattern you used for the squares?

Actually, I really like all the pictures in this thread. Some lovely work and such pleasant conversation. Thanks, all.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Now, that is one wicked little blanket!



pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


Amazing blanket and you have a very good eye for color.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Oooh! I really like your bedspread! The colors are great together. Do you remember what pattern you used for the squares?
> 
> Actually, I really like all the pictures in this thread. Some lovely work and such pleasant conversation. Thanks, all.


The reason I never posted it before is because I don't remember exactly which pattern I used. A friend of mine sent me several square patterns from a book she had and I picked one out that I liked. I will see if I can find it. It started out to be a afghan and then I decided to turn it in to a king size spread.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hat Chrisjac


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Such beautiful work by everyone!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, you're one of my favorite knitters.
Christine



Katsch said:


> Nice hat Chrisjac


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Kathy, you're one of my favorite knitters.
> Christine


Not a good picture, but I did it!! I think, all scrap, no name yarns! Be aware..if I did indeed conquer this picture from iPad thing.. I may become a maniac and force you to look at everything I see, own, am related to, shiney things, squirrels, ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I did it!!!! I see it!! Geez..I impressed myself!!! I rule!&#128513;


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I did it!!!! I see it!! Geez..I impressed myself!!! I rule!😁


Yes you did a great job. I love all your hats. I have had that football hat on my to do list forever.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Just goes to show (from all these pictures), don't waste scrap yarn.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful. I have been knitting for 50+ years, I still don't know how to use circular needles. any hints you may give to me would be appreciated. blessings


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I did it!!!! I see it!! Geez..I impressed myself!!! I rule!😁


Haha, way to go :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks Kathy, you're one of my favorite knitters.
> Christine


Thank you and we certainly have many talented knitters here. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have posted this blanket before, but want to include it in the scraps treasure show. It was fun to do and used up the tiniest bits of yarn.


I love your gorgeous scrap blanket but I hate changing colours that require me to weave in all those ends. My dream is to knit to my heart's content and have a friend who enjoys finishing off and sewing up!! I can but dream!!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

georgethefifth said:


> your work is beautiful. I have been knitting for 50+ years, I still don't know how to use circular needles. any hints you may give to me would be appreciated. blessings


Can you knit using DPNs? If so, it's an easy transition and much faster. If not can you access Utube? They have excellent tutorials.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Scraps are great design motivators!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

georgethefifth said:


> your work is beautiful. I have been knitting for 50+ years, I still don't know how to use circular needles. any hints you may give to me would be appreciated. blessings


Best advice I ever got..go for it..once you can join into a circle.. the rest is easy.. I practiced.. Knitting a few rounds.. Rip it out..do it again..another use for scrap yarn..mystery yarn..

Edited to add.. I did crochet and other needle crafts for years..I taught myself to knit about 4 yrs sgo, if I can do it, so can you..plenty of kind and helpful people here


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Pinkpaisley said:


> I love your gorgeous scrap blanket but I hate changing colours that require me to weave in all those ends. My dream is to knit to my heart's content and have a friend who enjoys finishing off and sewing up!! I can but dream!!


I find that when you knit blankets with that furry yarn - it is hard to sew up - but with changing colours and knots in the yarn, you can't see it, once it's knitted up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

We're here to help! That's all I use and I've only been knitting for 40+
Christine



georgethefifth said:


> your work is beautiful. I have been knitting for 50+ years, I still don't know how to use circular needles. any hints you may give to me would be appreciated. blessings


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Dance here! Bravo. I share that football hat, made it for a young couple having their first baby!
Love everything--green, my favorite!



fortunate1 said:


> I did it!!!! I see it!! Geez..I impressed myself!!! I rule!😁


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

JanieSue said:


> Yes you did a great job. I love all your hats. I have had that football hat on my to do list forever.


Thank you..forget the hat..did I tell you I can post pictures?? Uh,huh did I!!!🙌


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Haha, way to go :thumbup:


See, someone that is impressed with my photo skills and in awe of my ability to post pictures!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Happy Dance here! Bravo. I share that football hat, made it for a young couple having their first baby!
> Love everything--green, my favorite!


I am dancing too..wanna see a picture??? The football hat is cute..these are just a few things I made for Hugs from Heaven.

I am donating them in memory of my sister.. I didn't tell anyone but Mo, thanks by the way for not spreading it..my sister died 2 wks ago today. It was a horrible few days..but I am OK now.

Back to the happy,happy joy dance edit : Green is one of my favorite colors too, maybe because it is the color of money?!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I think I took a picture of the first one. This was the most conservative one. I went crazy with colors on the rest. This is the pattern I used:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Really like this hat...nice colors and nice knitting.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Not a good picture, but I did it!! I think, all scrap, no name yarns! Be aware..if I did indeed conquer this picture from iPad thing.. I may become a maniac and force you to look at everything I see, own, am related to, shiney things, squirrels, ...


You did it...be proud! :thumbup:
So sorry about your sister.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Books may have some nice, unlabeled, no content yarn to sell. I am waiting to see if she can download the pictures.


I am waiting to see. I have never bought any yarn through KP but would like to see what she has. I had been just trying to save up enough but this thread has reminded me that I don't have to wait that long.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Pinkpaisley said:


> I love your gorgeous scrap blanket but I hate changing colours that require me to weave in all those ends. My dream is to knit to my heart's content and have a friend who enjoys finishing off and sewing up!! I can but dream!!


Thank you. I had around 350 ends to weave in.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I am dancing too..wanna see a picture??? The football hat is cute..these are just a few things I made for Hugs from Heaven.
> 
> I am donating them in memory of my sister.. I didn't tell anyone but Mo, thanks by the way for not spreading it..my sister died 2 wks ago today. It was a horrible few days..but I am OK now.
> 
> Back to the happy,happy joy dance edit : Green is one of my favorite colors too, maybe because it is the color of money?!


I am so sorry about your sister. I will include her and you in my prayers.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, I had now way of knowing.



fortunate1 said:


> I am dancing too..wanna see a picture??? The football hat is cute..these are just a few things I made for Hugs from Heaven.
> 
> I am donating them in memory of my sister.. I didn't tell anyone but Mo, thanks by the way for not spreading it..my sister died 2 wks ago today. It was a horrible few days..but I am OK now.
> 
> Back to the happy,happy joy dance edit : Green is one of my favorite colors too, maybe because it is the color of money?!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> 2 well dones. 👍👍One for managing to post a pic and one for your kindness in making pretty scarves for charity. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Exactly!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you..forget the hat..did I tell you I can post pictures?? Uh,huh did I!!!🙌


Good for you!

So sorry to hear about your sister. My dad passed about a month ago, so I understand how you are feeling right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Mo is great!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> So sorry for your loss, I had now way of knowing.


Don't be sorry.. Of course you didn't know.. I didn't want anyone feeling bad for me..everyone has enough to deal with. Now that I have accepted it and found peace with it, I am good.

She went very suddenly, talked and laughed the night before, massive heart attack the next morning, died in the ambulance in route to hospital. It took me longer to find peace because it was so quick.

I have really had to watch myself here, was afraid the pain would boil over into my posts.

Thank you for distracting me with your topics and posts..not just you but every one of you. You helped me get through the evenings without being able to talk to her. Someday when you guys hurt, I hope I can help you in some way too. You didn't even know you were helping, that is the remarkable part.. To help woth no rewards.. No fan fare..no knowledge...Now you know how much I appreciate you all. Thank you all!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Bright and cheerful! I like this little blankie pattern...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

All nice items and well knitted. Great way to use up some stash as well.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Do you have a link to the first cardigan with the diamonds? I am a little over the leaves all the time.....you have done some wonderful things here.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-112449-1.html
Here is the link to my first time posting it. It has the pattern details.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I did it!!!! I see it!! Geez..I impressed myself!!! I rule!😁


Well done. Lol. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


This is so colourful. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

chickkie said:


> here's a few toys with scraps -


Love the I-cord play balls !!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-112449-1.html
> Here is the link to my first time posting it. It has the pattern details.


Thank you so much.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Beautiful I love the bright colors


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Don't be sorry.. Of course you didn't know.. I didn't want anyone feeling bad for me..everyone has enough to deal with. Now that I have accepted it and found peace with it, I am good.
> 
> She went very suddenly, talked and laughed the night before, massive heart attack the next morning, died in the ambulance in route to hospital. It took me longer to find peace because it was so quick.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel about not sharing the news of your sister's death until you are ready. I am so very sorry but you are amazing. Sending hugs


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Gorgeous afghan. I love rainbows of all colors.......!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Love this!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Your blanket looks wonderful! Very cheery.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> So well loved! I am about to acquire my first kitty so I need to knit a little blanket.
> 
> By the way, I found a skein of the old Phildar. I had so much of it, I knitted a little cardi for my future GD , due in September. Flecks of yellow and orange, extra fine weight.


That looks a bit like Sagittaire - it's nice whatever it is!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> The reason I never posted it before is because I don't remember exactly which pattern I used.


It doesn't matter if you haven't got the pattern. I was once encouraged by Galaxycraft to post an aran soon after I joined. I didn't have the pattern and I think there had been some sort of bun fight about posting without a pattern. So I did post it and there was no backlash. It's not mandatory to give the pattern after all. Post away - it's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Not a good picture, but I did it!! I think, all scrap, no name yarns! Be aware..if I did indeed conquer this picture from iPad thing.. I may become a maniac and force you to look at everything I see, own, am related to, shiney things, squirrels, ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


What a terrific way to use your beautiful left over yarn! Lovely!!
:thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss -Fortunate1.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'll log off after I've said 
*Everybody - all your posted projects are lovely and this is a great thread - thanks chrisjac - you're a star!!*


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'll log off after I've said
> *Everybody - all your posted projects are lovely and this is a great thread - thanks chrisjac - you're a star!!*


:thumbup: Agree.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

These little Worry Buddies are terrific to use up even the smallest left overs! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

No pattern police here!



trish2222 said:


> It doesn't matter if you haven't got the pattern. I was once encouraged by Galaxycraft to post an aran soon after I joined. I didn't have the pattern and I think there had been some sort of bun fight about posting without a pattern. So I did post it and there was no backlash. It's not mandatory to give the pattern after all. Post away - it's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I read the entire article. Instead of packing peanuts, use the dolls- Brilliant!



StellasKnits said:


> These little Worry Buddies are terrific to use up even the smallest left overs! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I read the entire article. Instead of packing peanuts, use the dolls- Brilliant!


....and the kiddos love them too! Both of my grandsons won't leave home without them. They're small enough to stick in a pocket or a backpack. My oldest grandson saw my "stash" of the worry buddies and started offering them up to all his buddies haha. They're perfect for the little guys and gals to hold on to an take up very little room.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> These little Worry Buddies are terrific to use up even the smallest left overs! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


Those are just darling! :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It doesn't matter if you haven't got the pattern. I was once encouraged by Galaxycraft to post an aran soon after I joined. I didn't have the pattern and I think there had been some sort of bun fight about posting without a pattern. So I did post it and there was no backlash. It's not mandatory to give the pattern after all. Post away - it's lovely :thumbup:


Thank you, I only used a pattern for the squares. I know I used a pillow case for the back of the pillow shams.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> These little Worry Buddies are terrific to use up even the smallest left overs! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


Love them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm making one for me! I just received the School tax bill. Top Ramen for two months, no buying yarn. Oy!



StellasKnits said:


> ....and the kiddos love them too! Both of my grandsons won't leave home without them. They're small enough to stick in a pocket or a backpack. My oldest grandson saw my "stash" of the worry buddies and started offering them up to all his buddies haha. They're perfect for the little guys and gals to hold on to an take up very little room.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I'm making one for me! I just received the School tax bill. Top Ramen for two months, no buying yarn. Oy!


It's a really wonderful pattern. I did alter the pattern a bit to make them in the round. No sense seaming when not necessary! here's a few more. It's a very versatile pattern  The witch was actually a special request from a co-worker. She loves the play Wicked and is a big fan of Alfaba so she wanted a "Wicked Witch of the West" buddy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Searley said:


> I had so much "colourful" yarn left over from making crazy tea cosies and other projects that I made this simple, garter stitch lapghan So easy to make, just start in one corner with 2 stitches, then increase one stitch each row until the width you want, then decrease one stitch each row until 2 stitches left! Great project to do while you're watching TV as there's no complicated pattern to stuff up!


Love it! I lean toward super-bright colors myself.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have posted this before but it's my favourite thing I have made with scraps


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have posted this before but it's my favourite thing I have made with scraps


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute sweater! Love it!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your happy cardi!



LondonChris said:


> I have posted this before but it's my favourite thing I have made with scraps


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Scrap number one, made with leftover variegated sock yarns. This was done in the round and is doubled (to hide the joins). I call it my "neck thing". It's just right for keeping my neck warm when bundled up for dog walking. Happily, it goes with my blue cold weather coat, and my bright orange hill walking jacket.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

And here is something I made with "mystery" yarn. Not a yarn I'd choose, but I made three of these little girl's "necklaces" out of it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Getting boring now! This is the kind of thing produced in my children's knitting group. Amy liked my idea of that group.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


You are my hero!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Scrap number one, made with leftover variegated sock yarns. This was done in the round and is doubled (to hide the joins). I call it my "neck thing". It's just right for keeping my neck warm when bundled up for dog walking. Happily, it goes with my blue cold weather coat, and my bright orange hill walking jacket.


I love your neck thing! Terrific work


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> The reason I never posted it before is because I don't remember exactly which pattern I used.





trish2222 said:


> It doesn't matter if you haven't got the pattern. I was once encouraged by Galaxycraft to post an aran soon after I joined. I didn't have the pattern and I think there had been some sort of bun fight about posting without a pattern. So I did post it and there was no backlash. It's not mandatory to give the pattern after all. Post away - it's lovely :thumbup:





chrisjac said:


> No pattern police here!


I totally agree. If there is a pattern available, that's real nice. But even without a pattern, it's still great to see finished products for inspiration. In JanieSue's case, that beautiful bedspread was done in 2003. There are very few items I've made for which I would be able to remember the pattern after that much time. Sometimes when I see pictures of things I made several years earlier, it takes me a while to remember having made them in the first place, much less knowing which pattern I used. This is such a fun topic!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:



> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


That is fantastic! I will have to check the med cabinet


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

More excellent work posted by LondonChris, StellasKnits and Lostie :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


You are officially bonkers (in a good way) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> You are officially bonkers (in a good way) :lol: :lol:


Yes, my mum got the certificate .....


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

They all look good.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've been out of action and just catching up. All the pictures here are brilliant :thumbup: Thanks for the wonderful thread chaps


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


Your work is wonderful...if that's a "disordered mind," from a painkiller, I'd better go back on mine for my shoulder!..lol.. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love that lovely bright little cardy, it's given me an idea to use my scraps :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> You are my hero!


I love it, go Lostie go :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


Great projects Lostie!
I would take this one and put it behind glass, in a frame and hang it on a wall.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, they are awesome. I love the free form, looks like you had fun.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Great projects Lostie!
> I would take this one and put it behind glass, in a frame and hang it on a wall.


I was just getting ready to say that myself, you saved me the trouble. I love a disordered mind, off to find some painkillers.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Great use of scrap yarn.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

misellen said:


> I was just getting ready to say that myself, you saved me the trouble. I love a disordered mind, off to find some painkillers.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> That is fantastic! I will have to check the med cabinet


Memories of the 60's come to mind-- wow, the memories!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


Wow. I have seen some examples of the work of amazing quilt artists doing this with fabrics and trims. Yours is way up there with them. Bravo.

Edited to add. When I was on those powerful pain killers for broken ribs all I did was sleep.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

Im making a scrap blanket at the moment..not finished yet though


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Show us what you've done so far! we all have WIPs!



budmar said:


> Im making a scrap blanket at the moment..not finished yet though


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

budmar said:


> Im making a scrap blanket at the moment..not finished yet though


Please show it :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

LizR said:


> Wow. I have seen some examples of the work of amazing quilt artists doing this with fabrics and trims. Yours is way up there with them. Bravo.
> 
> Edited to add. When I was on those powerful pain killers for broken ribs all I did was sleep.


At first, the powerful pain meds did that to me, but while I was sleeping I was "seeing" freeforms then woke up and had a go ......


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie, did the freeform start in the middle and work out? I can't figure out how to even get started doing one. It would be a beautiful wall hanging but would also make a great purse.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Please show it :thumbup:


Just putting it together..It's going to be 4 X 8 squares...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

budmar said:


> Just putting it together..It's going to be 4 X 8 squares...


Marvelous! You don't see that beautiful blue joining squares like that!
Absolutely love it!
Christine


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

budmar said:


> Just putting it together..It's going to be 4 X 8 squares...


That's going to be beautiful. It looks like a flower garden.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

budmar said:


> Just putting it together..It's going to be 4 X 8 squares...


That's beautiful :thumbup: I love the blue :-D


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> I have posted this before but it's my favourite thing I have made with scraps


I love it!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


Wow, Lostie! Your psychedelic creation could be worth a fortune!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> Lostie, did the freeform start in the middle and work out? I can't figure out how to even get started doing one. It would be a beautiful wall hanging but would also make a great purse.


I don't know where it started! Basically, do a "bit" then pick up the edges in various directions from the first "bit", so that you have another. Mix up the yarns, thicknesses and stitches ......sew a button on where it looks wrong, sew some i-cord twizzling around, do a few needlepoint stitches, attach a crochet do-dad. Let it take you where it wants to go. There are books on it and some breathtaking google images. I haven't bought any books, but I have scraps and prescription meds.
Best not hand or machine wash I suppose. There's a crazy mix there ....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I don't know where it started! Basically, do a "bit" then pick up the edges in various directions from the first "bit", so that you have another. Mix up the yarns, thicknesses and stitches ......sew a button on where it looks wrong, sew some i-cord twizzling around, do a few needlepoint stitches, attach a crochet do-dad. Let it take you where it wants to go. There are books on it and some breathtaking google images. I haven't bought any books, but I have scraps and prescription meds.
> Best not hand or machine wash I suppose. There's a crazy mix there ....


Sounds like fun. And since my knitting/crocheting often seems to go where it wants to --- :mrgreen:


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Dishcloth cotton leftovers are taking over my stash. No matter how many of these cloths I make, seems like it never makes a dent in it.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Wow, Lostie! Your psychedelic creation could be worth a fortune!


I've just rescued it from the bottom of a basket, because my sons eyed it nervously at the time. Note to self: show sons what knitters think and make a wall-hanging .....
Truly though, I think you have all encouraged me to carry on with this. Thank you


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lea said:


> Dishcloth cotton leftovers are taking over my stash. No matter how many of these cloths I make, seems like it never makes a dent in it.


I love them! So inventive :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lea said:


> Dishcloth cotton leftovers are taking over my stash. No matter how many of these cloths I make, seems like it never makes a dent in it.


Love them Lea! I know the feeling, I've made so many hats and yet I do think my stash is reproducing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> I've just rescued it from the bottom of a basket, because my sons eyed it nervously at the time. Note to self: show sons what knitters think and make a wall-hanging .....
> Truly though, I think you have all encouraged me to carry on with this. Thank you


LOL I remember when you were on those pain meds that made you a bit 'loopy'. If you did that piece during that time I can imagine what the boys thought when they saw it. LOLOL


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lea said:


> Dishcloth cotton leftovers are taking over my stash. No matter how many of these cloths I make, seems like it never makes a dent in it.


I'm making dishcloths for Labor Day Church picnic.
Do you have a pattern for the dishcloths that are striped?


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Lea said:


> Dishcloth cotton leftovers are taking over my stash. No matter how many of these cloths I make, seems like it never makes a dent in it.


Nice dishcloths. They don't look like they are made with scraps.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

All projects posted through the pass nineteen pages are well used up odds and nods of yarns....Beautiful work and nice to see. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I was obsessed with dishcloths for awhile. I like your collection! It's true about the cotton.... You can never have enough anyway.... :lol:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

First..what amazing projects you have all shown.. Talent and resourcefulness, take a bow!!

Second..Lostie..love the experiment! Christine.. 60's!!! OMG!! 
Late 60's..what an amazing time in life!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The dishcloths are great..I have been using left over cotton for bibs.. Hugs from Heaven charity


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> These little Worry Buddies are terrific to use up even the smallest left overs! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


I LOVE these! I can think of so many uses for them to comfort folks who just need a little somthing. I will make one in the morning for my neice who just today lost her beloved dog in an accident and is grieving. Your timing couldn't have been better, thank you so much!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I LOVE these! I can think of so many uses for them to comfort folks who just need a little somthing. I will make one in the morning for my neice who just today lost her beloved dog in an accident and is grieving. Your timing couldn't have been better, thank you so much!


Vicki, you are a kind soul and a good auntie.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Vicki, you are a kind soul and a good auntie.


This was her first pet, ever, and one she got when she graduated college and got her own place, so this will take a long time. Plus she just lost her beloved grandpa a few weeks ago so it has been a double hit. My sister (her mom) will be going up to spend a few days with her. My heart just breaks for her.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have really loved this topic. Everyone's projects are so special!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I have really loved this topic. Everyone's projects are so special!


   :-D :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> This was her first pet, ever, and one she got when she graduated college and got her own place, so this will take a long time. Plus she just lost her beloved grandpa a few weeks ago so it has been a double hit. My sister (her mom) will be going up to spend a few days with her. My heart just breaks for her.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.


I can only imagine how special you must be to her. How lucky she is to have you and you her!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Lostie said:


> I don't know where it started! Basically, do a "bit" then pick up the edges in various directions from the first "bit", so that you have another. Mix up the yarns, thicknesses and stitches ......sew a button on where it looks wrong, sew some i-cord twizzling around, do a few needlepoint stitches, attach a crochet do-dad. Let it take you where it wants to go. There are books on it and some breathtaking google images. I haven't bought any books, but I have scraps and prescription meds.
> Best not hand or machine wash I suppose. There's a crazy mix there ....


I just love your crazy art piece. You say there are books on it but what do I Google to find them please? I'd like to have a go.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Pinkpaisley said:


> I just love your crazy art piece. You say there are books on it but what do I Google to find them please? I'd like to have a go.


I've just had a look at amazon UK and there are books on Freeform knitting and crochet there. Quite expensive, but there are cheaper used ones. Also, by googling I found links like this http://rensfibreart.wordpress.com/what-is-freeform/quick-freeform-tutorial/

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Lostie said:


> I've just had a look at amazon UK and there are books on Freeform knitting and crochet there. Quite expensive, but there are cheaper used ones. Also, by googling I found links like this http://rensfibreart.wordpress.com/what-is-freeform/quick-freeform-tutorial/
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Thank you very much....some great ideas to get me started! So many projects...so little time!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pinkpaisley said:


> Thank you very much....some great ideas to get me started! So many projects...so little time!


Ah, but Losties are so much nicer than those shown on that link don't you think, just go for it in your own way like Lostie did, you won't see another like it when you've finished it


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Ah, but Losties are so much nicer than those shown on that link don't you think, just go for it in your own way like Lostie did, you won't see another like it when you've finished it


How can you tell Glennie is my grandma? :XD:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> How can you tell Glennie is my grandma? :XD:


Because she puts up with the cheekiness   :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't have any :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I am dancing too..wanna see a picture??? The football hat is cute..these are just a few things I made for Hugs from Heaven.
> 
> I am donating them in memory of my sister.. I didn't tell anyone but Mo, thanks by the way for not spreading it..my sister died 2 wks ago today. It was a horrible few days..but I am OK now.
> 
> Back to the happy,happy joy dance edit : Green is one of my favorite colors too, maybe because it is the color of money?!


You did it post picture without grands help. Just goes to prove when want to can do.

What a lovely way to remember someone you love.

Love the frog and the hat. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> And here is "the product of a disordered mind". An experiment in freeform made while on strong painkillers


Love it want to try freeform . Have to get some strong painkillers if that is what it takes.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Because she puts up with the cheekiness   :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


I think you showed your cheekiness on the _other_ thread. I've said it before and I'll say it again '_you are incorrigible_' :lol: :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the book I have referred to when I want use up my leftover yarn...I recently posted a shawl I knitted using the instructions from this book.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm making dishcloths for Labor Day Church picnic.
> Do you have a pattern for the dishcloths that are striped?


I do have the pattern and it's a free one. I don't know how to find the link to it -- I only have the pdf from a Yahoo group called Monthly Dishcloths. Any one know it it's okay to just post the pattern here if I credit the designer?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lea said:


> I do have the pattern and it's a free one. I don't know how to find the link to it -- I only have the pdf from a Yahoo group called Monthly Dishcloths. Any one know it it's okay to just post the pattern here if I credit the designer?


No you can not post it here - though you can give us the name of the pattern and the designer's name - we can search for it from there.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> This one is for all those little balls of yarn, no label, I am not throwing it out, it's so pretty, what is it, what can I do projects. This one is for you to post those treasures. Please show how wonderful scraps can be. Everything is acceptable.
> My scraps projects have been washed, ready to give away or gift away.
> some are wool, some acrylics. All were fun to do.
> 
> Let's have fun! Please post your Treasures!


They are lovely💜🌏💚👏🌞


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No you can not post it here - though you can give us the name of the pattern and the designer's name - we can search for it from there.


That's what I thought. The only link I have is to the designer's webpage which is

www.harvestmoonupperroom.blogspot.com

The designer is Sue Schaefer, and the only name I have for the pattern is the Freedom Cloth. So far, I have not been able to locate it.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dear People, most of the hexipuffs of my Beekeeeper's Quilt, which i have yet to sew together were scrap yarns. &#304; have a photo of it somewhere on my computer but can't seem to find it&#128529; Here are some photos of mostly crochet work i've done with leftover yarn. &#304; know my gargoyles don't look like much, but i'm a newbie and it was great fun. While my crochet and knitting are amateur compared to you all, i take pride in my feeble work, because it is genuinely from my heart. 
Love, Lara


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> You did it post picture without grands help. Just goes to prove when want to can do.
> 
> What a lovely way to remember someone you love.
> 
> Love the frog and the hat. :thumbup:


Thank you..I love these topics.. The fact that so many post pics, all in one place and share the pattern source, when available is so easy to follow..once again, Christine, you came up with a perfect idea!!!

o


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, most of the hexipuffs of my Beekeeeper's Quilt, which i have yet to sew together were scrap yarns. İ have a photo of it somewhere on my computer but can't seem to find it😑 Here are some photos of mostly crochet work i've done with leftover yarn. İ know my gargoyles don't look like much, but i'm a newbie and it was great fun. While my crochet and knitting are amateur compared to you all, i take pride in my feeble work, because it is genuinely from my heart.
> Love, Lara


Excited to see the beekeeper!! I like your gargoyles!! Your crochet is very good! You should be proud, from what I can tell !!! If you need help a lot of us crochet also..I do.. If you need help just put an S.O.S. out!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lea said:


> That's what I thought. The only link I have is to the designer's webpage which is
> 
> www.harvestmoonupperroom.blogspot.com
> 
> The designer is Sue Schaefer, and the only name I have for the pattern is the Freedom Cloth. So far, I have not been able to locate it.


Thank You for trying I'm not having any luck either. Maybe glaxaycraft can direct us. Usually she is pretty good on the computer when it comes down to finding stuff. Like glaxaycraft said it is a good thing that you didn't print it out on KP. It isn't worth getting into trouble especially over an dishcloth pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thank You for trying I'm not having any luck either. Maybe glaxaycraft can direct us. Usually she is pretty good on the computer when it comes down to finding stuff. Like glaxaycraft said it is a good thing that you didn't print it out on KP. It isn't worth getting into trouble especially over an dishcloth pattern.


I am still looking, though I am starting to believe that is has been pulled from circulation or went through a name change.
As I am not sure which one exactly you are referring to, I am only going by the name. 
You may have to contact the designer. She has a Ravelry page.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I am still looking, though I am starting to believe that is has been pulled from circulation or went through a name change.
> As I am not sure which one exactly you are referring to, I am only going by the name.
> You may have to contact the designer. She has a Ravelry page.


Googled. Monthly dishcloth patterns.. It is .from Feb 2008..I can try to post the link,,not my strong suit, but neither was pics til I did it


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Googled. Monthly dishcloth patterns.. It is .from Feb 2008..I can try to post the link,,not my strong suit, but neither was pics til I did it


This is the one that is sought after? 'Finders Keepers' - (but not the same name)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-keepers


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

That is it, guess you have to join the kal to get it..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> This is the one that is sought after? 'Finders Keepers' - (but not the same name)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-keepers


Pattern no longer available :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Excited to see the beekeeper!! I like your gargoyles!! Your crochet is very good! You should be proud, from what I can tell !!! If you need help a lot of us crochet also..I do.. If you need help just put an S.O.S. out!!!


My Dear Fortunate1, 
You are too kind💜💚💜
Thank you🌏💕


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, most of the hexipuffs of my Beekeeeper's Quilt, which i have yet to sew together were scrap yarns. İ have a photo of it somewhere on my computer but can't seem to find it😑 Here are some photos of mostly crochet work i've done with leftover yarn. İ know my gargoyles don't look like much, but i'm a newbie and it was great fun. While my crochet and knitting are amateur compared to you all, i take pride in my feeble work, because it is genuinely from my heart.
> Love, Lara


Lara! I am a gargoyle lover and you make the best ones!
Christine


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> This is the one that is sought after? 'Finders Keepers' - (but not the same name)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-keepers


The Yahoo group Monthly Dishcloths is where I found it originally. It is still listed in their files under January 2011 KAL (Freedom KAL) I found it there today. You have to join the group to access their files.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Lara! I am a gargoyle lover and you make the best ones!
> Christine


Awww, My Dear Christine, what a sweet thing to say💜🌏💚
A poet, Lynn Gerrard, got me interested in gargoyles. İ will keep working on mine and when one day i am able to make a really nice and scary one i will name it after you Christine! 
Love, Lara


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Awww, My Dear Christine, what a sweet thing to say💜🌏💚
> A poet, Lynn Gerrard, got me interested in gargoyles. İ will keep working on mine and when one day i am able to make a really nice and scary one i will name it after you Christine!
> Love, Lara


Oh my goodness, I am honored!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Oh my goodness, I am honored!


💜😹💚😹👍
😹😹😹😹😹😹😹😹


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I appreciate all the detective work on finding the dishcloth pattern especially Lea & glaxycraft. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-k...

The designer surely has the dishcloths, one is prettier than the next.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I appreciate all the detective work on finding the dishcloth pattern especially Lea & glaxycraft.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-k...
> 
> The designer surely has the dishcloths, one is prettier than the next.


I cannot get this link. Any assistance?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I cannot get this link. Any assistance?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2008-february-mid-month-dishcloth-kal---finders-keepers

Seems it cut off the last few letters. This worked for me in the "preview" but it still cut off the last few letters.

edit: it worked for me here as well, but if you still can't get it, the last few letters of the link are "eepers"


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You must be a part of the yahoo group to get it


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> You must be a part of the yahoo group to get it


Yes, that's right. The link just took me to the Ravelry page; I neglected to click further. Of course, it's not too hard to join the Yahoo group, then you can access all their files.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I only looked on the side and saw all the patterns this designer had for dishcloths unfortunately most of them have a price of least $2

The one picture, yes you have to belong to her Kal group.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I can only imagine how special you must be to her. How lucky she is to have you and you her!


Thank you! I just purchased a cute book that has 12 patterns for knitted little angels, each one holds a different fiber craft, ie, knitting, quilting, etc. I think I will make one up for her and put a little dog in the angel's arms. (The price here is outrageous, I bought it at a discount store for less than $5.) I plan to make one for all my "crafty" friends. They are actually Christmas ornaments. Pretty, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Knitters-Dozen/dp/1893762122/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1439180600&sr=8-4&keywords=knitted+angel+book


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, most of the hexipuffs of my Beekeeeper's Quilt, which i have yet to sew together were scrap yarns. İ have a photo of it somewhere on my computer but can't seem to find it😑 Here are some photos of mostly crochet work i've done with leftover yarn. İ know my gargoyles don't look like much, but i'm a newbie and it was great fun. While my crochet and knitting are amateur compared to you all, i take pride in my feeble work, because it is genuinely from my heart.
> Love, Lara


Love both your knitting and your sense of humor!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

vjh1530 said:


> Thank you! I just purchased a cute book that has 12 patterns for knitted little angels, each one holds a different fiber craft, ie, knitting, quilting, etc. I think I will make one up for her and put a little dog in the angel's arms. (The price here is outrageous, I bought it at a discount store for less than $5.) I plan to make one for all my "crafty" friends. They are actually Christmas ornaments. Pretty, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Knitters-Dozen/dp/1893762122/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1439180600&sr=8-4&keywords=knitted+angel+book


Very! I'm a crafty friend right..right..!?!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Very! I'm a crafty friend right..right..!?!


That you are!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Leon Hatua Mkanda (or Leon for short!) 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/king-of-the-jungle-tapester-crochet-pattern


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Leon Hatua Mkanda (or Leon for short!)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/king-of-the-jungle-tapester-crochet-pattern


This is a cutie overload! Love , love this!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love him!!


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

books said:


> I WISH my camera was working!!!! (every time I try to take a picture, I get a message saying "card locked") I have a ton of hats featuring scraps.


your camera scan card has a little slide that locks or opens. I locked mine by accident when I took it out to transfer the pictures to my computer. If you take it out and look for it and slide to the opposite position, you should be able to unlock it. Good luck


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, what a great assortment of scrap treasures. So much inspiration from all you talented ladies. Here's some of mine.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Wow, what a great assortment of scrap treasures. So much inspiration from all you talented ladies. Here's some of mine.


Fabulous!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Fabulous!


Thanks ever so...love this thread, not to mention the attic. Many treasures to be found.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks ever so...love this thread, not to mention the attic. Many treasures to be found.


You are the treasure, my dear!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You are the treasure, my dear!


  we are ALL treasures!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> we are ALL treasures!


I just started a nice thread on mitts, you need to show your mitts on there!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I just started a nice thread on mitts, you need to show your mitts on there!


Thanks, I'm actually watching that one, your mitts are awesome, one day I'll try some with thumbs. My kids and friends have been known to wear the little cheapie knit gloves under the mitts.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks, I'm actually watching that one, your mitts are awesome, one day I'll try some with thumbs. My kids and friends have been known to wear the little cheapie knit gloves under the mitts.


Oh please, we're having fun over there. There is a reason.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Oh please, we're having fun over there. There is a reason.


Waiting for someone are we? I'm pretty green over that huge rock that showed up, ha ha ha, no giggles here.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Wow, what a great assortment of scrap treasures. So much inspiration from all you talented ladies. Here's some of mine.


All of your items are lovely, but I especially love the ornaments. I am addicted to ornaments. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> All of your items are lovely, but I especially love the ornaments. I am addicted to ornaments. :thumbup:


Thank you. I love ornaments too. I made a new one every year for all my coworkers (all 90 of them) before I retired last year. They very graciously said I could come back to bring them more. Oh, they DID say I could come for the luncheon too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Badly blocked little blanket made with acrylic scraps of different textures and thickness - but, hey, my kitty loves it!! No ball bands either :twisted: :lol:
> 
> I've said many times on this forum that my crochet is challenged - well, there's the proof!!


Nothing to be shy or ashamed about there!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> A look through my posts shows my love of using up every last ball. Unfortunately my grandson is getting a bit big and the scraps are not sufficient.
> I just hate wasting almost full or full balls of wool. I like trying to think of ways of getting rid of it all. Another project was when I knitted the Debbie bliss teddies cardi for a friend's baby. She ended up with another cardi,a hat and mitts as I wouldn't stop till I had used every last scrap lol!


Beautiful, every one of them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

edithann said:


> Your dog will be wagging its tail in gratitude when you knit up something soft and handmade for your pet! Bust your stash with one of these 11 patterns that are perfect for pups!
> *Gone to the Dogs: 11 Knitting Patterns for A Knitter's Best Friend*
> Read more on the Craftsy Blog!
> 
> Found this on the Internet this morning...sorry wasn't able to post a picture, but they are so cute!


Link: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/08/knitting-patterns-for-dogs/
N.B. Not all the patterns are free.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> I made this little hanging thing out of a couple of half used, unidentifiable balls of yarn . They had been lurking in my stash for ages. I didn't know what I would do with them. As they are in my favourite colour, purple, I couldn't throw them away ! The hanger is a spare needle from a broken set. I use it in my knitting room for letters etc.


I love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lepeka said:


> Your stash items are very nice.
> I have been trying to use up my odds & ends of leftover yarn. This is a couple of my latest creations.


Thanks for posting those. Now, I know I'm not the only one making oversized afghans!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I crocheted this bedspread in 03 using leftovers. I did end up buying more off white to finish it. Thought I had better pics but couldn't find them. It is made from Red Heart SS left over from afghans....


Wonderful! 
I hope to graduate to your level and someday make such a masterpiece.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One last post on here from me ...

*WOW!!!*
I am super inspired! Superbe work by all! I need to stop following links that take me where I'll see yet more things I want to start!

I'm not going to add any photos of my stash-busting projects, because most of them are already on my Ravelry Project pages - link is below in my signature.

Thanks, Chrisjac, for this topic, even if I'm a few months late to see it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

all are lovely and sweet


----------

